# Storm is growing up!



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Storm is 7 months old and growing up nicely. At just 52lbs, she's a force to reckon with already. We've been working on focus, and bonding. Since she is an extremely independent, strong bitch... it hasn't been a walk in the park. Unlike my male, who wants to please in every step he takes.... Storm gives me a challenge. Within the last month or two, she's finally starting to bring her toys to me to play with her and looks to me for directions. Her focus has always been amazing. She was the most focused of her litter when they were tested as puppies. However, she started focusing more on other dogs, or people around her... Not me. At 7 months, her "watch me" command is strong. We've worked a lot on this. We've also started to wean off of working fully with food. Not we work with the tug too. She's starting to understand it, but we haven't added much commands to it.

Obedience is going slower, but what we do have is solid. Once I get her focused fully bridled and the "tug game" established, she'll be nice in OB. No rush.

Bite work is so much fun with her. She's so bold, and forward. Which is opposite from Duke. I love how she's coming along. She's been a lot of work, and a lot of up and downs. But, she's awesome. The only thing I'm hoping for is barking soon. She's so focused, she doesn't bark when SHE is doing bite work. When others are, she doesn't stop! lol! She works like a Mali. Focused to a fault. She let out a squeak last time, so I hope that full bark (I know she has) is going to come soon!

I love her work ethic though, she doesn't stop until I pull her away! I'm loving my little working line! :wub:

Here's some pictures from this past weekend:

















































































































She makes me so proud!

Thanks for letting me share her!


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Figured I'd keep this to the same thread.

We did some obedience games today. She was very well behaved (for her), and actually had a GREAT recall! She heeled perfect while we weaved in between the other puppies, held her down and sit stay, and did great with some kids who were out there today. So proud of her. She's turning into a solid nerved dog. Very well rounded.

Some new pictures of Storm at training:

































































Very serious dog... she always keeps her eyes on the decoy.

















Hard hits too... She's going to be a truck coming into her bites.










































Thanks for letting me share


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Nice looking little girl, I think the helpers are doing a lot of frontal work with her that is stronger than she needs, but it's obvious she is enjoying herself. I think the second helper is bringing better responses based on the pics. She seems really energetic. Good Luck


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

She looks like a firecracker . Nice photos!


----------

